# Game Cameras



## Kevin

Looks like a great price and the particular model is the one my neighbor said to buy. He has than 880 and something else but says I should get the 990i - what say y'all?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291608576649?item=291608576649&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466&rmvSB=true


----------



## Kevin

Walmart has them on clearance....

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Moultrie-...D-Video-with-Sound-Color-View-Screen/46542939

Edit: Those are the 900's never mind.....


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I've tried several cameras, and my favorite so far is the Stealth Cam G42NG. http://www.amazon.com/Stealth-Cam-N...qid=1455983282&sr=8-1&keywords=stealthcam+g42

I have one of them, a Wildgame Innovations and two Primos. The primos were cheap black friday splurges, the WGI was a gift from my wife for Christmas. The WGI is a pretty good camera, but it's harder to set up, and I question whether it is on or not when I set it out. The stealth cam is very straight forward, and takes exceptional pics and videos. And... it doesn't glow at night, which tends to make deer weary (the wgi cam I have is no glo as well, but the two primos are not). 

I'm planning on getting a couple of the Stealthcam GXW's this year, which use a sim card and send pics and videos straight to my phone. I hunt about 45 minutes from home, and driving up all the time to check cams is costly and time consuming.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Have you used the Moultrie 990i before?


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Kevin said:


> Have you used the Moultrie 990i before?


No, but I have looked at it online. It looks like a good camera, not going to knock it on its specs. The one thing I like about it over the stealth cam is that you can view the pics and set the aim without having to pull the card. I have a handheld card reader for viewing my pics and videos without having to take my macbook out in the woods, and since my other cams don't have that feature, that wouldn't be a selling point for me. But, you won't go wrong with that camera, I'd just suggest looking at the stealthcam as well. 

I would probably say that camera is very comparable to the G42ng in specs, so either way you'd have a good cam. One thing I'll say is that if you can, stick with one brand. Learning 3 different cameras is not easy.. haha.


----------



## Kevin

I like the idea of the camera sending me the pics, because I would place these in my FBE forest and it is fully 15 minutes away (closer to 20 actually). From reading the specs, I don't think the 990i has that feature do you know? Which might not be a big deal, but still for only $5 more the Stealth cam has it.


----------



## Kevin

Ebay has it cheaper......


----------



## Kevin

Jon I just realized I'd need to buy wireless service for the camera too. I think I am too cheap for that. I still might get the Stealth cam though because the capability would always be there if I wanted to do it, whereas with the Moultrie it isn't and they are the same price.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Kevin said:


> Jon I just realized I'd need to buy wireless service for the camera too. I think I am too cheap for that. I still might get the Stealth cam though because the capability would always be there if I wanted to do it, whereas with the Moultrie it isn't and they are the same price.


Well the g42 doesn't. It's the gxw series that does and they're about $250 last I checked


----------



## Kevin

JR Custom Calls said:


> Well the g42 doesn't. It's the gxw series that does and they're about $250 last I checked



I guess that rules that out for sure. I ordered two G42's for less than one GXW


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Kevin said:


> I guess that rules that out for sure. I ordered two G42's for less than one GXW


Yeah, you'll be happy with the G-42's. I love mine, will probably order a couple more this year before deer season. I also set them up before turkey season, but turkeys don't stick to the same patterns as deer do usually.


----------



## rocky1

You have two different cameras listed above Kevin, the one at wally world is a 900i, not the 990i. The 990i appears to be a black out or no glo flash, meaning you and I won't see it go off with the naked eye; I'm not so sure about the deer. The 900i is an IR Flash.

Some folks claim the black out flash performs miracles, they don't spook the big bucks, you'll see bucks you wouldn't normally see in the field. etc. etc. Wellllllll.... They said the same thing about IR before they came out with Black Out. You walk by IR all you see is a little red glow out of the LEDs, black out just has a tinted lens over that for $10 - $20 extra. Find yourself some night vision gear and sit back and watch your camera some time. There just really isn't a whole lot of difference when the flash goes off on any of them. They all produce a blinding white flash with night vision.

Where I've run trail sets, with white, IR, or black out flash, regardless of what camera you set, or what flash it has, the deer do notice them when they go off. You'll see lots of deer alerted... heads up, ears forward, feet planted like they're fixing to jump out of the trail, lots of blurred pictures where they have already jumped. However, I believe that to be noise related, not flash, because they do it during daylight hours as well. After a week or so, they get used to it, and will walk by it like it isn't there.





Running three cameras year round in the field over feed, for 5 years now, I can tell you that there's really not a lot of difference in what flash is on them when they're over feed. The deer get used to them in those locations and they don't pay them a lot of attention. I have deer that seem to pose for pictures over feed, that will freak out over a trail set a hundred yards away. This guy would lock up in a heartbeat when a camera went off, wouldn't even stop to feed, when he started showing up. Now he'll stand there and pose, just to piss me off! (_He's here all summer, moves a mile or two south just before hunting season starts. All private land, all of it hunted, only public land in the area is no hunting. And, he gets very nocturnal during hunting season. In 3 years of chasing him, I've got close one time... He showed up on camera 3 minutes after I climbed out of my stand. As in, I looked at my phone at 6:15, and started down out of my stand, and he was on camera at 6:18. He walked in as I walked out that night.)_






As for why I feed and run cameras year round. Because some pictures are priceless...











Been awhile since I ran any Moultries, did have several of them until they died, picked up a few used ones off E-Bay, NEVER do that again! Replaced them, with Tasco cameras because they were cheap. Those took great pictures, but those were kinda hard on batteries, and all 4 of them died in under a year. Don't remember what I bought after those, they ate batteries at an alarming rate. From there I went to Wild Game Innovations cameras, and I've stuck with them since. Seem to get longer life out of the cameras, get an unbelievable number of pictures out of them on batteries, and as Jonathon points out, it makes the learning curve on controls much easier! Nephew up in ND was having problems with his eating batteries, bought a WGI Blade 8X, and he said he ran it over 4 months in sub-zero temps without replacing batteries. Most of them do offer excellent battery life; they've come a long way since my first cameras.

There's an assortment of megapixel and style offerings from Wild Game Innovations - http://www.wildgameinnovations.com/cameras/trail-cameras.html


Wish I could help on the Moultries, but I've been happy with my WGIs. Your neighbor having one is a plus, he can help with any questions you might have, similar connections would allow sharing camera viewer, cables, video software, whatever. That's a plus in itself.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Here's a video from one of my cams. I prefer video over pictures. Lets me get a better idea of what they're doing, which way they're going, etc. And, with most cams, there's a delay between pics, so if 2 or 3 deer come by, you may not see but one...


----------



## Kevin

How important do you think itisto be able to view the video/images on the spot? Because the Browning Strike Force MP10 has rave reviews across the board, the only ding being it does not have a viewing screen - you must take a screen with you or view later at home etc.


----------



## Kevin

Jon I canceled my order on the Stealth cams. I am just reading too many reviews that point to other cameras. So back to square one.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Kevin said:


> How important do you think itisto be able to view the video/images on the spot? Because the Browning Strike Force MP10 has rave reviews across the board, the only ding being it does not have a viewing screen - you must take a screen with you or view later at home etc.


I don't think it's important. Handy, perhaps... but I have a handheld card reader I keep in my backpack when I go out deer hunting. I'll put a blank card in, then view the pics once I get up in my stand. Everyone has their own personal preferences though. Just like cameras. Some swear by certain brands. I favor stealth cam just because they seem to have the best quality pics and videos I've seen on a cam, and one of the quickest trigger times. I also like their ease of use simple functions. That said, the wgi cam I have takes really nice videos as well. There's a dang water spot on the lens from a torrential downpour that particular morning, but here's a video -






What I do like about the stealth cam over the wgi cam is that it shows the temperature. Some cams out there show the barometric pressure as well. It's nice to know the temps when you go back through the next year and want to see what temperatures have th ebiggest effect on their movement. This is the wildgame cam I have. It's just confusing to set up. Like I said, it doesn't have any obvious signs on it to let you know it's turned on, which I find a bit odd. http://www.wildgameinnovations.com/cloak-6-lightsout.html Just to add, this one doesn't have audio on the videos either. I like the audio. You can find out a lot about what's going on with audio. Several videos I have you can hear several deer in the background that you can't see in the video.


Here's the sd card viewer I have. Works real nice.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/WILD...=GoogleProductAds&WT.z_mc_id1=03867128&rid=20

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin

I have not been milling in over an hour just reading reveiws lol. I think I have finally made up my mind.


----------



## Kevin

Jon do you think this card viewer is so much cheaper because it appears to not have the protective cover? It looks like a good deal.


----------



## Kevin

I have another question. Do I have to fork over $30+ for a tree mount? Seems like making one would not be that much of a chore.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Kevin said:


> Jon do you think this card viewer is so much cheaper because it appears to not have the protective cover? It looks like a good deal.


That's a dongle to plug in to your phone. If you have an iPhone, which I think I remember you saying you did, you can't use one. Unfortunately card readers wont work on them, but they will work on iPads if you get one compatible. 



Kevin said:


> I have another question. Do I have to fork over $30+ for a tree mount? Seems like making one would not be that much of a chore.


No, every camera I've ever seen comes with a strap to go around the tree. They do make 'bear boxes' which are more for keeping thieves from stealing them than anything. But if you don't have a problem with trespassing, I can't see the justification for one.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> I have not been milling in over an hour just reading reveiws lol. I think I have finally made up my mind.


Keep us updated. I have been needing to replace a couple old game cameras.


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> Keep us updated. I have been needing to replace a couple old game cameras.



These are the ones I went with Henry. I read a lot of reviews and frankly it's a minefield. I almost went with the one Jon referred but I read so many positive reviews on the one I linked, and it seems to have no more or no less features than what I need I had a gut feeling they'd work for me. Several sites also said they are the best camera for the dollar range with the best video res day and night in the class. But who knows for sure right? I may get them and hate them. Will give a review whenever I get them set and start using them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

@SENC I read a bunch of reviews mostly by users but this review and one other (cannot find now) of the camera is what pushed me off the fence.


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> @SENC I read a bunch of reviews mostly by users but this review and one other (cannot find now) of the camera is what pushed me off the fence.


I was hoping you'd just summarize and give me the Cliff's Notes version, then tell me how you like yours in a few weeks. I'm an administrator, remember, I need people to do my work for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> I was hoping you'd just summarize and give me the Cliff's Notes version, then tell me how you like yours in a few weeks. I'm an administrator, remember, I need people to do my work for me.



I forgot about that Henry my apologies. Our budget for this project is a mere $17,347.77 

I will supply you 3 game cameras and a number for free 3 minute phone consultation for setup (provided you speak Chinese and you are up at 2 am to get help). 

I accept Paypal.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC

That Reconyx is looking pretty cool. I get 3 of those for $17k and get phone support thrown in, no extra charge?


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> That Reconyx is looking pretty cool. I get 3 of those for $17k and get phone support thrown in, no extra charge?



I think the Reconyx has limited phone support. But yeah we can make it work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt

Kevin, Natchez Shooting Supply has been selling game cameras at good prices, that is where I bought mine. Also my son bought me a device to read cards, about the size of a flash drive, you can plug into your smart phone.


----------



## Kevin

robert flynt said:


> Kevin, Natchez Shooting Supply has been selling game cameras at good prices, that is where I bought mine. Also my son bought me a device to read cards, about the size of a flash drive, you can plug into your smart phone.



I've bought ammo from them before. Already bought my cameras though.


----------



## HomeBody

I have a mineral block in the woods near my house. From the time the bucks drop their antlers in spring until the velvet comes off in Sept., they are at the mineral block every night. I probably see every buck in the township during the summer. After their antlers harden, they abandon the salt. I used a Moultrie until it died, now I'm shopping for another. Timely thread. Gary

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

